# More triplets!



## puredelite (Apr 2, 2011)

Another one of my Katahdin ewes lambed with triplets today, unfortunately the first born was still-born. Ewe seemed to have a little trouble birthing it as it took a while. After it was out the other two came quickly. So far out of the 7 ewes to lamb have had two sets of triplets, one set of quint's and four singles. Bossroo was saying that the ram does not determine the number of offspring but comes from the ewe. I have never before had a ewe that delivered 5 lambs. Must be something in the water that is causing these "litter's"! Still have approx. nine ewes left to lamb. Now to keep the coyotes away from them!


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry you lost one.

Congratulations on all your successful births!

Where are the pictures?


----------

